# Girl dies in Ireland after pharmacy refuses to give her EpiPen



## MMiz (Dec 23, 2013)

*Emma Sloan dies in Ireland after pharmacy refuses to give her EpiPen*

A teenage girl has died outside a pharmacy in Ireland after a staff member refused to give her family an EpiPen to inject her for a nut allergy because she didn't have a prescription.

*Read more!*


----------



## Anjel (Dec 23, 2013)

That's really sad, but I feel like the whole thing could of been avoided. 

I have mixed feelings about the pharmacy.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 23, 2013)

1. Many curries have peanuts.
2. It takes a Rx because it comes in different doses and is potentially dangerous.
3. Epipen doesn't reverse anaphylaxis .  It buys time to get to a hospital.http://www.sacbee.com/2013/07/30/5607195/years-of-caution-about-peanut.html
4. So, call 911 or the local equivalent, and carry an epipen.

You are a pharmacy worker, someone bangs in and demands an epipen. "Say what?".


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 23, 2013)

mycrofft said:


> You are a pharmacy worker, someone bangs in and demands an epipen. "Say what?".



Exactly. As tempting as it may be to blame the pharmacy, I don't think that's fair. 

Sad story. I also remember reading the one about the 13-year old in CA back over the summer.


----------



## AtlasFlyer (Dec 23, 2013)

Instead of going to the pharmacy, they should have taken her to a hospital instead!


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 23, 2013)

Halothane said:


> Exactly. As tempting as it may be to blame the pharmacy, I don't think that's fair.
> 
> Sad story. I also remember reading the one about the 13-year old in CA back over the summer.



Yes, you even commented upon it:

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=37171

And I started it.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 23, 2013)

Too little info to make judgement.  But I hope the pharmacy offered to call EMS.


----------



## unleashedfury (Dec 24, 2013)

I feel for the family

But in the same way, they wasted precious minutes at the pharmacy when they should have called 911 or the local emergency number. or headed to the local emergency room vs. stopping at the pharmacy. 

I also understand the Pharmacists standpoint.

Lets use this scenario, Pharmacist gives patient EpiPen, girl dies anyway, Pharmacist loses license, job, and faces jail time for issuing a prescription medication without prior approval.


----------

